# Taxidermist (boar)



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

I have a party of about 10-15 guys going to hunt for oinkers towards the end of February at a local ranch. Here is my question, Most of us are doing this for the meat and for the mount. Who does a good boar mount? Is there anyone willing to give us/me a deal if I get everyone to bring you the heads for the mounting, you may get 10-15 mounts.....

Please let me know

Doughman


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

What is it with guys asking for discounts when they bring us lots of work? If your boss asked told you that you could work wekkends if you did it for free you would laugh in heir face. HA-HA. This is our job ie: the way we support our family and pay our bills. Think about it-work harder for less pay? Good luck. Keep in mind that if someone is willing to cut a deal, they are probably going to cut corners somewhere to keep their profit up which means your mount is not going to be all it should be.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

If I stumbled across someone on an internet board who was going to buy 12 truck boxes from me at $500-700 each at the same point in time, I would have no problems with making one free for the guy. It didn't cost me anything for advertising to find the lead. Unless someone is so unbelievably busy or the person hates money I don't see how I could walk away from hooking someone up just on the principle of not discounting my work. Keep it in perspective, how many times do we do work for people only to have it not picked up. That time and money is then lost. I just don't see the problem here. At least the guy threw it out here on this board to support MS members.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

If you have to worry about things not getting picked up,then it is time to target better clientel. I put meuseum quallity in all my pieces, and someone asking me to do it free, or at a "discount" is an insult.


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

I have never had any problem geting things picked up. The same guys that want discounted mnts are the same guys that will pay $500-600 for truck boxes for their $40.000-50,000 trucks and not complain. My prices are set to make a decent living based on costs,overhead and labor. Whenever someone asks for a discount, I tell them that would be fine ,but I ask them if they would be willing to pay my utilities for a month or two in trade. Haven't given a discount yet. I understand posting here for forum members and this is a great way to find quality work. I would suggest looing for a uality mnt. that will last many yrs. not just a cheap hack job that will be cracking and falling apart in a year or two. If you are wanting to get it mntd., then you consider it some type of trophy, so why not get the best mnt. possible. Hogs are not something most taxis get alot of, and they have their own challenges that far exceed anything most see in deer shoulder mnts. Look around for quality, not just a "stuffed" pig. When you find the quality you like, then the price won't matter.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

I do alot of hogs, and no, they are not easy. The guys that ask for a discount are usually the guys that go with the cheapest assembler they can find. I have not had anything that was not picked up in a very long time.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

I do not see anything wrong with a guy asking, just asking if there is wiggle room on a price for work......if they are going to throw alot of work at someone. Its business, period. As a businessman, making business decisions that impact almost 2,000 employees that are feeding their families as well....it may behove a business person to make a decision to get a guaranteed job than being obstinate and not getting the business at all or losing it to competition.

I pay my taxi top dollar for the work I get done, at the same time he would not be 'insulted' if I were trying to line up a ton of work for him to ask for a small break. More than likely he would make the offer as a token of appreciation for the business. 

I do not see anything wrong for someone to ask....and there is nothing wrong with saying no either. I think to take it as an insult is abit absurd.....think about it. When you shop for a gun, bow or anything else for that matter......do you demand as a consumer to pay top dollar????

If you are having problems with folks picking up work and you are taking a loss, then it would behove you to raise your deposit fees, or something else to insulate against a potential loss.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been in that situation before. Everyone has valid points. However, I share Soggy's view point. 

Also, I would like to point out that the guy *is* giving us a "heads up" and not just dumping an unexpected 12+ hour work day on us out of the blue! 

Mitch


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

I am sorry, but, a true taxidermist performs his work on a very personnal level. I is not like, nor will it ever be for me, just running a buisness. If i loose a potential client because he dosnt want to pay me what i am worth, so be it. I have plenty of clients that do not even blink when they get there bill. There are way too many taxidermists willing to take it in the rear just to get work. Let your work speak for itself.


----------



## doughman (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies and Private PM's, as stated I am trying to get feelers out. In no way would I take away from you, your profits. I was simply asking what is out there. I have used 3 taxidermist so far in my life, I have recommended there work several times to other people. My taxi that does my deer and fish is swamped and he has only done one pig, he knows I am going to give this work to another and he is fine with.

So for you guys that think I done this trying to get a freebie or something of that nature, QUIT TAKING THIS PERSONAL.

Deals could mean anything, I am not interested in getting a free mount, so do not insinuate that is where I was going.

I have a standing deal with my taxidermist on fish, for every fish he gets from my friends he threw me a little bone, for example, my walleye mount was discounted $10, because when I dropped it off, I paid him up front full purchase and brought 3 other walleye at the same time from friends....

So know my original message was meant to get some conversation going on good taxidermist and maybe a long term commitment on future work. If you think I am trying to rob you, don't reply or PM me, I am an honest person who also is trying to make an honest living.......

Marv


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is the only deal i will ever offer, deer 1 will look as good as deer 25. Now thats a bargan!!!!


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

All you people had to do is give the man a price per head. Now if you discounted or not would be for him to figure out. I have catalogs and KNOW what your supplies cost, most of the cost of a mount is labor that is why there is none hanging on my walls, that and I don't want to dust them. It's good to be proud of your work, but you don't have to be anal about it.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

doughman said:


> Thanks for all the replies and Private PM's, as stated I am trying to get feelers out. In no way would I take away from you, your profits. I was simply asking what is out there. I have used 3 taxidermist so far in my life, I have recommended there work several times to other people. My taxi that does my deer and fish is swamped and he has only done one pig, he knows I am going to give this work to another and he is fine with.
> 
> So for you guys that think I done this trying to get a freebie or something of that nature, QUIT TAKING THIS PERSONAL.
> 
> ...


Hey Doughman, 

I will talk with my taxidermist and see what he can do for you, but he is in Dowagiac Michigan. Let me know if you are still looking, and give me a PM on what some others have quoted you. 

Dave


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Sure would be nice to see some of the folks on here that are trading business back and forth to have that little attachment next to their screen name...........supporting/sponsoring member. If you do business here, you should help to maintain this site financially.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

if someone was going to bring me 10-15 mounts to do I would absolutely hook him up in some way. Perhaps a discount or some sort of freebie. Thats just good business.

If I walked into a dealership and wanted 10 cars you better believe I'm going to get a much better deal than someone that buys a single car.

Doughman - I'd love to help you out, but I'm not a taxi nor do I have anyone I could recommend. Your question was very fair and its not like you were asking these people to perform at a loss.


----------



## hoosiertaxidermist (Jun 5, 2007)

If your employer came to you and said he was wondering if you would help him out and take a voluntary pay cut since he was nice enough to let you work for him, what would your answer be? You people don't seem to understand that this is how we support our families. Would you work overtime on the weekends for free, just so you could work on weekends. I think if your employer made a similar offer to you-more work/less pay-you would laugh. Same situation here.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Tecumseh said:


> If I stumbled across someone on an internet board who was going to buy 12 truck boxes from me at $500-700 each at the same point in time, I would have no problems with making one free for the guy. It didn't cost me anything for advertising to find the lead. Unless someone is so unbelievably busy or the person hates money I don't see how I could walk away from hooking someone up just on the principle of not discounting my work. Keep it in perspective, how many times do we do work for people only to have it not picked up. That time and money is then lost. I just don't see the problem here. At least the guy threw it out here on this board to support MS members.


You can not compare truck boxes with taxidermy.
A box you just unbolt it off the frame, sell it. Would you think different if you stripped the paint off the box, repaired all the rust, knocked the dents out, prepped and prime it, repainted it, and then give one of them away for free? Then you better have the price up high enough on the others to cover the free one. The first hog will take the same amount of fleshing, digressing, tanning, prep, mounting and finishing as the last hog will, two hogs or twenty hogs, the price should be the same. If the normal cost the taxidermist charges for his hog mount has no fat in it or room for discounts just to be competitive with other taxidermist in his or her's area, asking for a discount will hurt the taxidermist more then a customer knows. The sad thing about this, a hack will give the hunters a discount, and realize what he did half way through mounting them, and cut corners.


----------



## msunolimit (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe I'm missing something here (from the taxidermist's perspective), but it seems to me that if somebody wants something in 'bulk' they are cut a 'bulk' rate...

Now for the taxidermists saying "well, our work is our livelihood, etc etc...", if you are THAT concerned about making a living, why WOULDN'T you want that big order? 

To the original poster, I definitely understand why the question was asked...If somebody brought me that volume of business, they will get a discount. I realize that each mount takes the same amount of time (or close), but if somebody is bringing you enough work to keep you busy for a while, why not cut them a little break?

I don't see why there's so much hostility about a simple question...


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

hoosiertaxidermist said:


> If your employer came to you and said he was wondering if you would help him out and take a voluntary pay cut since he was nice enough to let you work for him, what would your answer be? You people don't seem to understand that this is how we support our families. Would you work overtime on the weekends for free, just so you could work on weekends. I think if your employer made a similar offer to you-more work/less pay-you would laugh. Same situation here.


 
I think _us_ people understand a little more than you give _us_ people credit for. Who said work for free????????????? No one has come with hat in hand looking for a hand out. A simple question was posed, and here come the extremely defensive arguements. No one said you have to knock anything off. _Us_ people understand that everyone is doing their profession to put food on the table, noone is asking that you starve your family. A guy asks a simple question, probably figuring that someone may want a bunch of work.....which in turn would put more dollars in your pocket. Especially if you are not busy.

There are times where you do something for an employer that does not equal dollars in your pocket. Comp time, flexible hours, etc. AS far as an employer asking for more work and not wanting to pay more, get your head out of the sand son, its called increasing productivity and it goes on in the real world everyday.

Yes what you do is a business, and if you do not run it as such. You are probably not realizing your or your companies potential. 

Sure what you do is not make a truck box, but you are producing a product. Just as an artist produces a work of art, but it is still a product.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I have to agree with soggy on this.... If someones shop were to be slow, then anyone (yes even good taxis) I would think would jump on this.

I see this all the time involving the construction industry. If things are slow and your company has little to no work, they are going to make sacrifices in their bid. No that does not mean their quality is any less, but it means that they could use the work. The guy asked a simple question. Really how hard would it be to knock off 10-20 bucks on a mount. 

Lets say you do a great job on all 10 mounts, and all the sudden that 10 people look to you individually for deer, birds, fish.

thats 
A ten more customers than you had before
B More revenue (for your family) 
C more work
I am failing to see how a taxidermist falls short in all of this. Its like any buisness, scratch someones back they scratch yours. And I would have to say with sportsmen typically you find them very loyal especially to their taxis.

A one time "hit" could pay dividens in the end. Its called buisness


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> You can not compare truck boxes with taxidermy.
> A box you just unbolt it off the frame, sell it. Would you think different if you stripped the paint off the box, repaired all the rust, knocked the dents out, prepped and prime it, repainted it, and then give one of them away for free? Then you better have the price up high enough on the others to cover the free one. The first hog will take the same amount of fleshing, digressing, tanning, prep, mounting and finishing as the last hog will, two hogs or twenty hogs, the price should be the same. If the normal cost the taxidermist charges for his hog mount has no fat in it or room for discounts just to be competitive with other taxidermist in his or her's area, asking for a discount will hurt the taxidermist more then a customer knows. The sad thing about this, a hack will give the hunters a discount, and realize what he did half way through mounting them, and cut corners.


 
They aren't metal or production. They are custom wood/metal products that take considerable time to build and finish. I used that as an example because I don't do taxidermy and the boxes and mounts should take a similar amount of time to complete, both have considerable materials cost, and are in the same general price range. So yeah, I still feel the same and wouldn't hesitate to give one away with a big order. But, that is me and I won't preach that other people should do so. Business is business and if people can't deal with people asking for discounts they should go back to work for someone else. People ask and are often times told no but they shouldn't feel bad for asking. 

[Paul] IF there is no room for discounts then don't give a discount. Noone said anywhere that people can't make a living. The whole rift here seems to be about how others are reacting to doughman just asking.

Everyone seems to be so dang confrontational because someone brought up the whole evil word of discount. None of you have bought a friend a case of beer who found you a few really good jobs? You never give a good client a free upgrade on something? Whomever doesn't want the work, pass on it. Hardline attitudes only look foolish and can deter prospective clients in the future. I try to make sure to remember that each post on this board is saved and accessible for future searches. I just don't see why people want to openly lambast someone on a forum where people actively look for people to give work to.

ADDITION::::::::EDITTED TO ADD::::::::::::::::
To reply to this "Jon and Holly Cart" post:
"If you have to worry about things not getting picked up,then it is time to target better clientel. I put meuseum quallity in all my pieces, and someone asking me to do it free, or at a "discount" is an insult."

Better clientel? Do you have them fill out a credit application? Do you call references to see how secure their job is? How do you force someone to pay for the balance and pick up their order if they lost their job or some trajedy affected them to where they can't get it and won't be able to get it? If you think you are immune to this economy then god bless you. I hope you are right but it doesn't matter how nice something is if the client just can't get it. 

Have a good holiday everyone.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

There is no harm in asking for a break, we get asked every week to give breaks if a customer brings in a friends animal with theirs, or can they get a neck mount for less, it should be cheaper right? Or, do you have youth prices? Will you donate a free mount to our big buck contest? And then there is the "can you beat so and so's price? IF you stood in our shoes you would understand. You call it just doing business, we call it cheap skates looking for a bargain. It's bad enough we have our own kind undercutting and low balling our prices in our own industry just to steal work. I bet even the cheapest taxidermist in town gets hit up for multi discounts. Try beating down Cabelas or Gander mountain next time you upgrade to a Matthews bow.

I am not as grumpy as I seam, I give breaks to returning customers, but I need to stand up for my industry too. I like to buy things on sale and get deals on things just as anyone else does. The average taxidermist is not well to do, several big shops that do production mounts would be more open to multi discounts. You certainly have no idea on how many times our phone rings just to see how cheap we charge for our work.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> You certainly have no idea on how many times our phone rings just to see how cheap we charge for our work.


 
I can imagine. Everyone wants a discount and most independently employed people get asked all the time. Sometimes I look at that as a way people can compete with corporate chains and high production companies. Customers call to inquire about discounts and it is the business owners job to sell themselves and their work. I feel it's a consumers job to get the best quality for the best price and the business owner's job to convince them to use them regardless of the cost. 
Nice post by the way Paul. It sums it up pretty good. That is the kind of response that would appeal to me as a potential customer.


----------



## DangerGoose (Jun 14, 2004)

...that from this thread, I have learned that some taxidermists almost take offense to the idea of bargaining...and I never realized that it could be taken as such, but then again it's not my time or skill put into the mount...

...as a side note...if the guy making the mount takes it personally when you try to bargain with him, that implies to me that he's excitable...and as a customer dropping of my prize, I'd feel like I'd be walking on eggshells not to offend him for fear that he'd take it out on my mount

I guess I'm never gonna try to bargain w/ a taxi...that's the take home point...:tdo12:

That being said, I personally don't think it's a bargainable thing...I look at it like an artist selling his paintings, he simply creates art and then decides what his price is. It's less of a "service" and more of an "art", so prices aren't necessarily negotiable. I really appreciated my taxi, he just simply said, "this is how I do it, this is what I charge, if you want something else I can refer you to other people around that might do that..." And that was it...

But I definitely got the feeling that if I returned to him, or if I sent him some new business, or if I brought him a huge job that he'd be very appreciative and we'd be developing a relationship...which is the kind of stuff that eventually leads to, "Thanks for sending me all those turkeys, I'd like to take $10 off your next one..."

...but again, it's his artwork, so I don't think you can ever expect that kind of stuff...

...just my thoughts as a guy getting his first mount done...certainly no intention to offend...just thought I'd share my impressions...


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Now days everyone is looking to get a deal. To me, If he can bring in 10 to 15 boar heads and he did not ask for his for free. Heck, give him a hundred dollars off his boar mount and do a good job on them all and you may pick up 8 to 10 or more new customers for life. It is what I would call advertising.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

While some good has come from this debated topic, I can also see where I believe it's heading, and it wont be in any of our best interests! 

With that in mind, I believe that its time to clarify a few basic points to prevent this from becoming a recurring theme:

*1) *This area of the forum is for, "*Members to help out other members *put together a project. I know the header says "Discuss," and we can view that in a bunch of different ways, but its intent was "to be in the aide of each other".

*2)* IF you are *not a paying advertiser, *(and I'm not, as I have pointed out in the past) then *don't* post comments that can be viewed as such.

*3)* *How much to do,... where can I find a great Taxidermist...Don't use this guy for your ...*are all valid questions. I can understand why you would want to ask them. At the same time they also tend to provoke and excite negative responses. If you feel that you must ask, may I suggest that you send a PM to any of our paid advertisers.

Unless Steve wants to sub-topic this part of the forum, we should limit the questions to the forums titled topic. Hope that I didn't over step my bounds or come off as "big stuffing."

Mitch


----------



## Initaxidermy (Oct 6, 2006)

The problem with bulk rate jobs is that the only thing that gets cut is the taxidermists wages. He still pays the same price for his forms, tanning, etc, light, heat, insurance all still cost the same.

The only thing he has to negotiate is his hourly wage. 

We never offer discounts despite doing a ton of work for game farms. 

Until the taxidermy industry as a whole sets high standards for themselves(ourselves), clients will continue to view our work as something to bargain with.

I can guarantee you, that if you tried to work a deal with a big shop like Animal Artistry, or Woodbury's or you name it, they'd tell you to go pee up a rope. 

Hugh


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

As a client, I am paying you for a service. I am paying you to take my kill and turn it into something that will last and looks good. I am still paying you for a service. Everything is negotiable as a paying customer no matter what the product or service. Someone who is spending their money would be foolish not to get the biggest bang for their buck, sorry no pun intended. 

I have no problem paying listed price, good work is worth paying for. I have no problem asking for a deal either, I am a consumer. I have no problem with someone telling me no as well. I do take caution when someone gets a little freaked out over something so trivial, and I would more than likely take my dollars elsewhere and also would not recommend someone to that kind of person. I had a fella like this at one time, work was not completed in a timely fashion...he was always 6 months late. He screwed up a pair of wood ducks, I still payed as promised....however that was the last work I had this guy do. Up until that point, I had personally given him over $4,000 dollars in work. My brother had given almost as much and we both had referred alot of clients to him. Think the guy would have gotten a clue. Nope, and he was upset when my brother and I quit doing business with him......we also took about 8 more clients (friends of ours) with us.

Do not loose sight of this fact. Customer/clients are what enables you to make money.

If you want to take offense to something, take offense to a guy who wants to haggle with you after the fact. Take offense if a client is not timely with his payment or pickup. Take offense to someone that is completely unreasonable and has impossible expectations. However, do not take offense to someone posing a simple question, especially if that person is trying to bring you work.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

if i was trying to support my family and not doing so well, i would trade overtime pay on weekends for the ablilty to work weekends.

more money, even if its not double.

this is just getting rediculous.

i understand everyone wants to be professional, and not the guy "who can do em for less", but this is not a haggeler asking for a disount on his deer head, it is a guy looking to get 15 or so heads all done at the same place, bringing more customers and good solid work, i can understand if you have a full que of work, but if your slow why not cut a small break to get traffic? i mean knocking off even 5 bucks(1% of 500 dollars) on each one saves him 75 bucks, and im sure that won't kill you with that much work coming thru.


----------



## Jon & Holly Cart (Dec 9, 2006)

No, i do not have people fill out a credit ap. Only a taxidermist that has played this game for some time would know what i meant by that. Its plain to see from a taxidermists point of veiw, that this is a lesuretime buisness. Taxidermy is not a nesessity. So you will from time to time end up with things not being picked up. And it usually is a tragic story behind why i could not pick up my mount. AS far as discouting work or services, as long as there are taxidermists out there willing to give "deals", the general public will always veiw this as a cut-rate buisness. I dont think anyone was really on this guys case for asking for a "deal", we were only explaining why we dont.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Well... I step away for a few days of complete relaxation...

Most taxidermists work in a job shop environment. There are some steps that can be modified to mimic a production environment.

There are two paying advertisers here:

Myself - see link in closure

and

Larry http://www.fishpatroll.com/

I do encourage others to advertise as there is a lot of room in Michigan other than Lapeer and Owosso.

This forum is for beginners. These debates belong to taxidermy.net.

This is the first locked thread for this forum.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> While some good has come from this debated topic, I can also see where I believe it's heading, and it wont be in any of our best interests!
> 
> With that in mind, I believe that its time to clarify a few basic points to prevent this from becoming a recurring theme:
> 
> ...


----------

